# Ford 4000 misses after replacing spark plugs



## Nebraska (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm having some trouble with a Ford 4000 I recently bought. The carbureator was leaking so I completely replaced it. It ran good for a while, but then the engine began missing. So I replaced the spark plugs and distributor. It ran great for a few weeks but now it misses and sounds like it's only firing on two cylinders. Is this a carbureator adjustment problem or is it related to the spark plugs? It starts right up and is trying to run, just sounds more like a John Deere two cylinder than a Ford three cylinder. Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Check the plugs if you haven't done so already. Pull the spark plug wires off of the plugs and position them about 1/4" from the plugs, so you can see if you have a bluish-white arc between the wire and the plugs. Start the engine and confirm that you have good strong spark to each plug. An orange spark is often not good enough.

The 3 cylinder engine is equipped with a fuel pump that may have gone bad. See item #20 on the attached diagram.

There are a number of fuel screens that may be plugged. There is a fuel screen (item #10) attached to the fuel shut-off valve that sits up inside the fuel tank. If your tractor has a sediment bowl, there is a fuel screen (item#29) in it as well. There may also be a fuel screen in the fuel pump? There is a fuel screen in the inlet connection (inside the inlet elbow) to the carburetor.

Check your air cleaner to ensure the engine is getting a good flow of air.

Please let us know what you find.


----------

